# Whos ready!!!



## fish4wall

man i'm going NUTS!! i hope this year is my year..this will be my 5th year turkey hunting so i hope i get my first bird!!!
we have 47 days 20 hours 53 min and counting!!!


----------



## Guest

I hear ya. I have been yelpin and gobblin since december.


----------



## fish4wall

lol!!!! thats good...


----------



## OSUdad

Had a flock of gobblers gobbling this past saturday morning during a snow storm in belmont county.Was shoveling my drive and they gobbled three different times across the hollow.


----------



## sc83

fish4wall said:


> man i'm going NUTS!! i hope this year is my year..this will be my 5th year turkey hunting so i hope i get my first bird!!!
> we have 47 days 20 hours 53 min and counting!!!


Man, I feel ya. This will be my third yr and I'm hoping to connect on my first.


----------



## Mushijobah

Very ready! It has been too long since I've had success..


----------



## I_Shock_Em

i must say, after doubling up last year, i'm itchin to get back out there


----------



## fish4wall

44days 21hours 12mins


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I had to do a double take yesterday. I was looking at a bunch of turkeys I see almost everday from the road and saw one all fanned out! He had the strut on! Seemed really strange to see that with snow on the ground!


----------



## botts2k6

fish4wall..dont feel bad..ive been hunting turkeys for 8 years and still havent gotten my first bird...my father for10 and he hasnt gotten a bird yet...our calls are on point and we arestill as a boulder...just a tough bird to hunt. good luck this spring season,hopefully its all of our years!


----------



## fish4wall

Amen!!!
Good luck you all!!!


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> i must say, after doubling up last year, i'm itchin to get back out there


...grrrrrrr...


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> ...grrrrrrr...


hehehehe.... we'll get you one this year


----------



## ronnie_everett10

I have been watching a nice bird here in belmont county!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

a very nice bird at that...that 2nd pic is real cool


----------



## ronnie_everett10

Yeah he is a nice bird i have a ton of pics of him from this fall i even had him a number of times within bow range but i never did buy a tag for the fall.hopefully he sticks around and i get a crack at him opeing day!


----------



## alumcreeker

the birds in my area must be dumb. i have been hunting turkeys for about 3 years ( this year will be my 4th) and i have never got a shot. well last year i missed 2 big long beards and a jake while my buddy got a huge bird 11in beard and 7/8 spurs idk probably close to 20lbs and here i go out in the fall one shot bam nailed a hen must be like tom fever i guess heres to getting my first long beard this year. oh and idk what my calling is like but i have them come running from all over the place


----------



## bobk

These guys were in the back yard Friday afternoon when I looked out the window.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice pictures Bob! Has anyone ever told you your home/yard/property setup is awesome? I'm sure you get it about everyday!


----------



## Snook

bobk said:


> These guys were in the back yard Friday afternoon when I looked out the window.


bobk what's your address Nice pics!


----------



## bobk

Thanks Kyle. We consider ourselves very lucky for sure. Give a shout when you get down in this neck of the woods. Snook, we are off 93 south. That's all you get. lol


----------



## TerryMayberry

Those are awesome pictures. I'm taking my 7 yr old out for his first hunt this year. I'm hoping they are gobbling!


----------

